# Problem with writing a postreplay



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi !!!
Writing a postreplay to Waken, I noticed that space and insert haven't been working in a proper way.I couldn't put space or insert a new letter when I omited something or wanted to add a new word.I was forced to write a new sentence like they were one over one.However, there hasn't been any problem in the window.

Secondly,there is missing something.Include the shot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 27, 2006)

The reason its typing over old text could be that you hit the insert key on your keyboard by mistake...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi CC
You could be right.It's possible it could be my mistake.I'll check it next time.Thanks a lot.


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 29, 2006)

has your problem been resolved?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello Horse !!!
Yes,it has.I've written some replays and I haven't had any problems so far.

best regards


----------

